# Dutch fighter Coenen could be "Cyborg's" first test as Strikeforce champ



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

> *Meet Marloes: Dutch fighter Coenen could be "Cyborg's" first test as Strikeforce champ*
> by John Morgan on Aug 16, 2009 at 9:05 am ET
> 
> SAN JOSE, Calif. – Immediately following the biggest win of her career, the question for Strikeforce's first-ever female lightweight champion, Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos (8-1), was evident.
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/15868/meet-marloes-dutch-fighter-coenen-could-be-cyborgs-first-test-as-champ.mma


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Interesting.

I don't think anyone is going to beat her for a long time, she's just so strong and physical.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

No one will beat her for a long time. While I dont think she is technically that good shes just to dam big for anyone I can think of in WMMA (admittedly I dont watch much WMMA).

The rain of Chris 'Manborg' Santos will be a long one I think.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

Is Gina the only hot fighter?


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

I love the idea of Strikeforce doing a WMMA tournament, I think it's the right direction to go in. I just hope that they can get enough talented fighters to make it a decent competition.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

145 is to heavy for women, they wanted Gina and cyborg to bad I wish they would have made it lighter. Most of the great tallent in womens mma is at 125 lbs


----------

